# Shark?????????



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey in the future i would like to make a saltwater tank involving sharks and grouper does anyone have any idea to the size tank i would need and which fish would be best to keep with these. I was thinking blue line grouper, Miniatus Grouper, Argus Grouper, Bamboo shark, Epaulette Shark, or Banded Cat Sharks. Any ideas????????


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are threads for bamboo sharks.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4415&highlight=bamboo+shark

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4271

Miniatus grouper:
http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/groupers/miniatusgrouper/

Argus grouper:
http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/groupers/argusgrouper/

Epaulette Shark:
http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/sharks/epaulettesharkaustralia/


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

thank you lupin i was thinking a 1,000 gallon or larger and i have done my reaserch as for it will be a display tank for my dads business. It would probably be profesionaly maintained. i am just looking at what he wants and this is at least a year in the future that way i am more than prepared.

once again thankyou for your help wish i could get this help at my reptile forum.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Typically most resources recommend at least 5,000g. Many hobbyists will argue till death that 125g is large enough for cat sharks as they "walk" instead of swim. Anything under 500g for one of them is just plain cruel.

With a tank full of groupers and sharks (don't forget to add some jacks, bass, or eels as they would round out such a display) your biggest concern will be water quality. You will need a very serious skimmer, that alone could easily set you back $10,000. I'd start looking for a used RKII right now. I just spent $2,000 on my Euroreef for my 400g tank. Got a great deal as it normally would have sold for about $3,200 with the Eheim 1262 mods.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

ok i am not sure about getting these as i said my dad wanted to do this but he is a cheap skate so idonth think he will want to do this now as he will find out just how much it cost thank you i would not want an animal such as these creatures to suffer. My faverite animals are sharks and monitor lizards.




ps 1 of my dreams is to build the first habitat for a great white to be able to live happily. call me crazy


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

just think i talhed him out of nurse sharks as they are now illegal in florida.


----------

